# La meilleure application Métro RER ?



## vazen (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je vais passer quelques jours à Paris prochainement. Je recherche la meilleure application pour se déplacer en métro, RER dans Paris. Je m'y perds un peu parmi toutes les propositions... laquelle est la meilleure (j'ai un 3G) ? Merci.


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2009)

Perso, j'utilise RATP Premium (tu as tous les plans, geoloc, calculs d'itinéraires, etc...son manque : prochains passage à une station)...et simplement des raccourcis posés sur le "bureau" depuis le site wap de la RATP pour avoir les prochains passages aux stations (intéressant pour les RER, moins pour les métros aux heures usuelles),
J'utilisais auparavantt Francilisy, mais il ne doit plus être sur le store, la RATP ayant exigé son retrait.

Sinon, il y a l'appli Métro, mais je le trouve moins bonne.


----------



## vazen (12 Décembre 2009)

Sur RATP Premium il y a tous les RER ?


----------



## yvos (12 Décembre 2009)

Seulement A et B pour le temps réel, et les autres dans le choix des itineraires. Concernant les prochains passages aux stations, je retire ce que j'ai dit car Ratp premium le fait plus simplement maintenant grâce à un système de favoris


----------



## vazen (12 Décembre 2009)

Ok merci.


----------



## Loup_Fenrir (16 Janvier 2010)

Pour le RER D il y a l'appli SNCF pour voir les horaires (SNCF Direct) qui est gratuite


----------

